# 2010 Saltwater Fishing License = BP Check?



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Several of my buddies are telling me that they were able to file a BP claim for having a valid saltwater fishing license during 2010 and they got a pretty good check. This sounds like one of them "too good to be true" deals but wanted to see if anyone here had any first hand knowledge of the subject and advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I would love to think this is true, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I don't know if it's still a valid filing but at one time this was true in Mississippi where I'm from. Don't know the amounts but have heard from reliable sources it was a real thing.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

How do you prove you had a license in 2010?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BP OWES YOU NOTHING. It's claims like this that screwed the people that truely needed help. If you make a claim like this you are a dirt bag in my book. JMHO.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Commercial license is what people got paid for. You had to have trip tickets to prove you made or lost money from the spill. If you had that they were very generous with payments.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm waiting for Free BP Cellphones.................................................lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

sealark said:


> Commercial license is what people got paid for. You had to have trip tickets to prove you made or lost money from the spill. If you had that they were very generous with payments.


++ on Sea Lark's comment. I believe the 'fine print' was any loss of *business* attributable to the spill.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Splittine said:


> BP OWES YOU NOTHING. It's claims like this that screwed the people that truely needed help. If you make a claim like this you are a dirt bag in my book. JMHO.



Perfect response. If you were not harmed you have no right to a claim. Quit looking for easy money and have a little pride.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love this forum....ask an honest question and get nailed by a half dozen folks for being a bum. I wasn't implying that I was looking for any sort of a handout......more concerned with the validity of the claims being paid, if they were even being paid. I have family in the charter business that still haven't settled with BP so I understand the frustration of illegitimate claims. 

Thanks again your responses and kicks in the gut.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Buck hunter if your family hasn't gotten settlement from BP there claim must be as you in your post stated illegitimate. Because My claim with tons of documentation was paid the first time the day it was submitted and the checks just came in after that without any more requests. 

So much for the kicks in the gut.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

buckhunter32175 said:


> I wasn't implying that I was looking for any sort of a handout





buckhunter32175 said:


> but wanted to see if anyone here had any first hand knowledge of the subject and *advice.*
> 
> Thanks.


 
Really???? You weren't looking for a handout but you were looking for advice???? Nice try...go get your welfare somewhere else...BP owes you nothing


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just reread you two posts, Most likely if the family was in Panama City there was no income loss to that area from the spill. The waters around Panama City weren't closed to fishing like it was here in Pensacola for about a Month.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Guess I should have used the word "input" instead of advice.....thanks for pointing that out Capt.........now back to my job in the so i can help pay for someone elses' welfare

I apologize again for misleading anyone with my original post


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Really???? You weren't looking for a handout but you were looking for advice???? Nice try...go get your welfare somewhere else...BP owes you nothing


Screw BP. Their negligence lead to the death of 11 people and damaged hundreds of miles of marine habitat. Yet they continue to make profits. Anyone impacted should take it to them, even if that meant you couldn't fish for recreation. I didn't have a claim but I know many people who were hurt bad. The only positive I will give them is the fact they did pay people and tried to employ those hurt the worst.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

rfh21 said:


> Screw BP. Their negligence lead to the death of 11 people and damaged hundreds of miles of marine habitat. Yet they continue to make profits. Anyone impacted should take it to them, even if that meant you couldn't fish for recreation. I didn't have a claim but I know many people who were hurt bad. The only positive I will give them is the fact they did pay people and tried to employ those hurt the worst.


I don't know where your common sense is. If bp wasn't making a good profit. We all would all be seeing a bankruptcy flag thrown up.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

sealark said:


> I don't know where your common sense is. If bp wasn't making a good profit. We all would all be seeing a bankruptcy flag thrown up.





rfh21 said:


> Yet they continue to make profits.


That's what I said.

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/BUSINESS/07/26/bp.profits.dudley/index.html


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like you think they should not be able to make a profit anymore. That true?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

My sister in law worked for a bank in Pensacola and she stated she cashed many 10,000 checks for people who submitted a claim that they relied on the gulf to feed their family (not as a occupation but actually harvesting fish to feed their family). As long as they had a fishing license and two people in their family stated they ate fish nearly daily from the gulf it was approved. I have no first hand knowledge since the spill did not affect me and I have no idea of the process of filing a claim but I doubt she would have lied about it.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Buck hunter if your family hasn't gotten settlement from BP there claim must be as you in your post stated illegitimate.

incorrect statement:thumbsup:

I am glad you got what you asked for. 

fish sales a little different from bookings of fishing trips.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No doubt it's true I went an filled one out.


----------



## CoastalClaimsServices (May 8, 2013)

*Do not be ill informed...*



buckhunter32175 said:


> Guess I should have used the word "input" instead of advice.....thanks for pointing that out Capt.........now back to my job in the so i can help pay for someone elses' welfare
> 
> I apologize again for misleading anyone with my original post





rfh21 said:


> Screw BP. Their negligence lead to the death of 11 people and damaged hundreds of miles of marine habitat. Yet they continue to make profits. Anyone impacted should take it to them, even if that meant you couldn't fish for recreation. I didn't have a claim but I know many people who were hurt bad. The only positive I will give them is the fact they did pay people and tried to employ those hurt the worst.





sealark said:


> I don't know where your common sense is. If bp wasn't making a good profit. We all would all be seeing a bankruptcy flag thrown up.





feelin' wright said:


> My sister in law worked for a bank in Pensacola and she stated she cashed many 10,000 checks for people who submitted a claim that they relied on the gulf to feed their family (not as a occupation but actually harvesting fish to feed their family). As long as they had a fishing license and two people in their family stated they ate fish nearly daily from the gulf it was approved. I have no first hand knowledge since the spill did not affect me and I have no idea of the process of filing a claim but I doubt she would have lied about it.





sealark said:


> Just reread you two posts, Most likely if the family was in Panama City there was no income loss to that area from the spill. The waters around Panama City weren't closed to fishing like it was here in Pensacola for about a Month.




Ok lets start from the beginning...
If your life was in any way affected by the BP OIL SPILL, then find out if you have a viable claim; and by all means, pursue it buckhunter32175! BP is a multi billion dollar corporation with an image to uphold and they've done fairly decent protecting it through all of this to be honest. You may be under the impression that BP deserves sympathy due to the disaster that was dealt to the Gulf coast due to their negligence but maybe you don't know all the facts, so let me fill you in a bit.

1. In 2005 Bp was originally drilling in that same well, with a rig called the Thunder Horse. During a hurricane the rig sank and it was first assumed that it was due to the storm. After further investigation, it was discovered that there was a valve installed upside down which failed to signal when the rigs stabilizers had taken on too much water... thus sinking the rig. When investigated further, it was discovered that BP skipped the last inspection to cut cost and make the money faster. COST CUTTING AND NEGLIGENCE!

2. Although the explosion was terrible, it was not where BP truly made their mistake. It was the fail safe at the bottom of the ocean that was supposed to close the oil line in case something went wrong. Multiple engineers argued and debated with BP about the unsafe design of the structure; repeatedly stating it was not sufficient in the state of an emergency and would not hold. Guess it was to expensive and time consuming to listen to the professionals though... instead, "Lets save some money!" seemed to be the better option. ONCE AGAIN COST CUTTING AND NEGLIGENCE!

3. There is no doubt about BP paying out lots of money in the beginning; that was so kind of them, but look a little closer at the situation.BP immediately started handing out money to all those directly on the coast. "Emergency Money", they called it. This was generally followed up with a FINAL RELEASE or COVENANT NOT TO SUE. This was a way to pay these people the minimum and SAVE MONEY IN THE LONG RUN, ultimately eliminating a majority of the most injured businesses and people from getting fully reimbursed NOW. Simply put...
They bought their social security number or tax-id.

4. Yes, the fishing industry took a huge hit but so did the tourism industry. If i live in "Ohio", for instance and i usually plan an annual trip to my favorite beach along the Gulf Coast, to the usual hotel, beach house, condo, and oh i no longer take highway 55,59, or 65 this year either. So everything i would have invested my tourist money in no longer gets bought and affects all the businesses along the way. Obviously if the business is hurting then the employees will hurt as well, along with the suppliers of the businesses products. THIS IS CALLED TRICKLE ECONOMICS! SO THANKS BP FOR SAVING YOUR MONEY, CREATING THE BIGGEST ECONOMIC AND ENVIRONMENTAL DISASTER IN HUMAN HISTORY, AND CAUSING THE COMMUNITIES OF THE GULF COAST TO FINANCIALLY STRUGGLE, AND STOP EVERYTHING THEY LOVE AND ENJOY! 

And if this is not enough then check this video out!






If you think you may have a claim and need more info then call 855-55-FILECLAIM or email [email protected] for questions.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thunderhorse did NOT sink! It was badly listing to one side, but that is a far cry from sinking.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Splittine said:


> BP OWES YOU NOTHING. It's claims like this that screwed the people that truely needed help. If you make a claim like this you are a dirt bag in my book. JMHO.


If BP owes me money only because I had a 2010 saltwater license , then that sucks for them. You take what you get when they are forced to give it. Is it right.... No of coarse not. But they did screw up a lot of fishing for a lot of people. 
Did people have to continue paying the boat payment that year and not be able to keep any fish in that area ...yes. 
I bought a boat to go out in that water and catch fish to eat. Did they screw that up by negligence ... Yes they did. 
Where's my check... It hasn't come yet


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

This post is getting old and ridiculous. Just like the two boats and twenty some people contracted because of the oil spill walking and patrolling NAS and Fort Mc-Crey two times a week finding very little and (Only Guessing) No oil from the BP spill just normal stuff that's been washing up for millions of years. People that have the proper paperwork were compensated well over what they claimed. Time to move on and go chase some Ambulances the BP cash Cow is drying up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> If BP owes me money only because I had a 2010 saltwater license , then that sucks for them. You take what you get when they are forced to give it. Is it right.... No of coarse not. But they did screw up a lot of fishing for a lot of people.
> Did people have to continue paying the boat payment that year and not be able to keep any fish in that area ...yes.
> I bought a boat to go out in that water and catch fish to eat. Did they screw that up by negligence ... Yes they did.
> Where's my check... It hasn't come yet


It's not BP fault you had a boat payment, that's a decision you made. If the motor blew up on your boat because of a faulty part and it was gonna be down for 2 months for a rebuild would you sue the motor manufacturer? If so you are what's wrong with this country, frivolous lawsuits and people wanting handouts for nothing. If the $50 or whatever it is for a license hurt your pocket book that much that you lost sleep over it by all means sue BP so you can get your $50 back and be financially sound. The bigger picture is is its not about the rec guys when it came to this, it's about all the guys that lost their lifes in the accident, their families and all the people who make their living on the water that had countless nights of lost sleep wondering how they were gonna feed their families but if that $50 means so much to you by all means sue BP, I hope it makes you sleep better at night. I'm done with this thread, have fun girls.


----------

